# Lazy Kate



## jen9 (Oct 2, 2017)

I recently started to learn to spin and have been using an old shoe box with holes cut for knitting pins to hold bobbins when I ply. My hubby spent a few days in his shed and look what he made me!

Aren't I a lucky lady?


----------



## katrapp (Mar 21, 2013)

Way cool!!!! You are lucky!!


----------



## String Queen (Apr 9, 2012)

Oh yes. That’s a beauty.


----------



## spins2knit (Jul 29, 2013)

Wonderful! Mine was a shoebox until my brother built me one.


----------



## Fidra (Nov 11, 2013)

Beautiful!


----------



## BirchPoint (Feb 12, 2016)

Beautiful work! How lucky you are that hubby made that. Bet he had a bit of fun doing it too!!????


----------



## crivitz (Apr 12, 2015)

Your husband is definitely a keeper. A Lazy Kate is not only good for plying but also great for storing bobbins.


----------



## alpaca Issy (Oct 11, 2012)

Lucky lady!


----------



## Woodstockgranny (Feb 6, 2013)

Wonderful!


----------



## mama879 (Jan 27, 2011)

Your husband did a great job. I love the knobs to great idea. Great gift...

My husband made one for me to. Along with a knitty knoddy out of pvc pipe. I love em both use them a lot... When I find the time to spin. lol


----------



## gardenpoet (Jun 24, 2016)

What a treasure (he is)!


----------



## 5Pat (Aug 29, 2011)

I have one like that. I used knitting needles protectors for the ends. Great job.


----------



## Liz at Furze (Jun 24, 2012)

That's great and so useful. Now get him turning bobbins


----------



## Reba1 (Feb 5, 2012)

I've been planning to make one for myself! I like this style - thanks for the photo.


----------



## Cdambro (Dec 30, 2013)

That’s really nice. I love how he designed it.


----------



## Punto de gato (Dec 18, 2017)

Absolutely wonderful!!!


----------



## spinninggill (Apr 9, 2011)

Lucky girl. That's real nice.


----------



## sbeth53 (Mar 29, 2011)

What a gem of a guy you have!


----------



## desireeross (Jun 2, 2013)

Love it!


----------



## Alpaca Farmer (Jan 19, 2011)

Love it!!


----------

